# headboat for seabass



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

which headboat would you prefer for deep bottom fishing for seabass ???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not familiar with the ones listed, but in my neck of the woods ya have The Miss Chris Fleet, Sea Star III, Blue Runner Charters, Porgy IV and Royal Flush Fleet. All are worth the trip.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

hands down the best in wildwood area (imho) is the Starlight Fleet on park street in wildwood crest. The Atlantic star runs 18 hour trip to wrecks 80-100 mile offshore. The Sea Bass Avg is 3-4 lbs with many 5-7 mixed in. They have beds to sleep in the cabin area and two Microwaves to heat your food. The only other boat I know of that does these long trips is the Big jamaica, but the bunks are below decks and between the motor and waves hitting the hull you will not sleep.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

never tried the voyager but you are telling the truth about the Big Jamaica.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Voyager is good and has one great feature, a short order cook for breakfast and lunch. Her hamburgers were homade and awesome. Not a lot of room to sleep though. I have only done their cod fishing trips in Feb-March


----------

